# Finale Ligure, Italy May17-23



## ranchero7 (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm riding in Finale Ligure May 17-23. Looking for riding partners. Enduro type rider, will ride just about anything. Planning on both cross country and downhill rides. Happy to ride up and down, but may hire a shuttle for a day or two.


----------



## expecto-patronum (Jan 21, 2013)

ranchero7 said:


> I'm riding in Finale Ligure May 17-23. Looking for riding partners. Enduro type rider, will ride just about anything. Planning on both cross country and downhill rides. Happy to ride up and down, but may hire a shuttle for a day or two.


Ciao,I'm not from Finale Ligure but I can tell you that you may ask some info in the italian forum(sorry cannot post a link here because I didn't reach 10 posts yet,but it's mtb-forum.it in the meeting point section,Liguria).

Shuttle service easy to find there,it's a place full of facilities for bike riders.

have fun


----------



## ranchero7 (Jan 30, 2004)

expecto-patronum said:


> Ciao,I'm not from Finale Ligure but I can tell you that you may ask some info in the italian forum(sorry cannot post a link here because I didn't reach 10 posts yet,but it's mtb-forum.it in the meeting point section,Liguria).
> 
> Shuttle service easy to find there,it's a place full of facilities for bike riders.
> 
> have fun


Grazie mille! Now I need to dig out my Italian/English dictionary and get on that website - looks like there is some good info there.
Steve


----------



## expecto-patronum (Jan 21, 2013)

ranchero7 said:


> Grazie mille! Now I need to dig out my Italian/English dictionary and get on that website - looks like there is some good info there.
> Steve


Prego!For sure some good info and I'm also confident you'll find some english spoken buddies in the section.


----------

